# question about switching food from a same brand



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

Do I need to mix the current kibble with the new kibble if they are from the same brand but just the different formulas. Both are Acana. The current one is Regional Pacifica and the new one is Single Protein Source Lamb And Apple.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I might add 1/4 of the new formula in the first day, and increase 1/4 every day IF there are no problems. That would take only 4 days until the switch is complete.


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

susan davis said:


> I might add 1/4 of the new formula in the first day, and increase 1/4 every day IF there are no problems. That would take only 4 days until the switch is complete.


Ok i will try that and keep an eyes on him also. Thank you for the advise


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

It depends if your dog has a sensitive stomach. I've never done the slow switch, and never had a problem, but I have worked with dogs who get the runs even from switching to new flavors within the same brand if it's not done slowly. 

If you're worried, I would suggest the slow switch, but it may not be necessary.


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

I am just switching the kibble one by one each day lol. Very slow


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

I switch between brands all the time with my two, but it's all high quality grain free kibble so that might make a difference. They have zero reaction to the switches, when I'm done with one bag I just move onto the next with no problems. 

I vaguely remember that I did mix the two together to start out, but I did that less and less when I saw no differences in them, their poops, their general demeanor. So much easier to not have to do the switch gradually. Thanks dogs!!


----------

